# Any Lush "look-alikes"?



## SagMaria (Oct 18, 2007)

I really like Lush but I find their products to be too overpriced for what it really is.  I wonder if you ladies know of another company out there similar to Lush, ie., bath bombs, refrigerated natural products, etc., etc. that doesn't charge so much....  is there such a thing?...  I hope so!!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 18, 2007)

I think LUSH is pretty much an original. You can try making your own natural products at home. Try checking out the "At Home Skin-Bodycare" thread. Personally I think that LUSH is pretty reasonably priced for what they offer which is great results, a good range of skincare and quality so I am quite happy to pay the slightly higher price point. And apart from the fresh masks and bath ballistics (which you can stretch out), the products also last a good long time. If you divided what you payed for one of their face creams, scrubs, masks , body butters etc..  by the number of times you used it, it's pretty decent value!


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 20, 2007)

I agree with Spectrolite, IMO Lush is the cheapest source of natural products available out there without making them yourself, also the packaging is simple so the price reflect on the product.

Everything I've used from them lasted a substantial amount of time even the samples!


----------



## aeni (Oct 20, 2007)

My favorite soap of theirs "Honey I Shrunk the Kids" has been priced cheaply at $7/whatever this whole month.  I use a special meshie sponge that holds only bar soap inside and it'll make that "expensive" soap last for at least 2 months.


----------



## SagMaria (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't you think $7 is a little high for ONE bar of soap though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ??  And I can't justify spending $7 on a bath bomb and having a $7 dollar bath


----------



## aeni (Oct 20, 2007)

Bath bombs are 1 use only.  The soap isn't, so I don't mind spending $7.  

I wouldn't know the chemistry sadly on how to make a bath bomb - tbh I just think they're "fun" things for the bath that are just as easy to replace with bath salts or other bath products in the market.  But that's my opinion only.


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 20, 2007)

Bath bombs I save for special occasions, or I wait till they give out as a free gift when you spend x amount, but everything else lasts awhile and sometimes too long when I want to finish it to try something else lol.


----------



## redambition (Oct 20, 2007)

i like lush products.

the bath bombs etc i save for special baths - they make it that much more luxurious.

other products i don't mind buying as they last a decent amount of time.


----------



## SagMaria (Oct 22, 2007)

Where do you find a special mesh soap holder, I wouldn't mind getting one to make my soaps last longer...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_My favorite soap of theirs "Honey I Shrunk the Kids" has been priced cheaply at $7/whatever this whole month. I use a special meshie sponge that holds only bar soap inside and it'll make that "expensive" soap last for at least 2 months._


----------



## aeni (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.australiangeographic.com/...useaction=List

This place calls it a "mesh bag" after I googled for "soap mesh".


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 24, 2007)

girl there are lots! I haven't bought anything, but have had these all bookmarked for quite some time. hope this helps!

http://www.bubblesofrockport.com/
http://www.manorhallsoapcompany.com/
http://www.maryam-soap-nook.com/
http://www.bathedandinfused.com/
http://www.cherriflip.com/
http://www.productbody.com/
http://www.biggsandfeather.com/
http://www.splashbathandbody.com/
http://www.baublebath.com
http://www.moonsharvest.net/
http://www.moonsharvest.net/ (I think their bath bombs are 1.50USD)

also, you may want to check out Etsy.com in the Bath and Beauty section, a lot of good finds there!


----------



## lisadluvzmac (Nov 14, 2007)

For Bath Bombs there is this fantastic place called Fantasy Bath:

http://www.fantasybath.com/

IMO, their bath bombs are a lot better than Lush, more mosturizing and they smell sooo good. I highly suggest the Merry Cherry Cheesecake bath bomb... but warning... you may want to eat it!!! it's one of the best ever...

For soaps, you can try Cleanse Your Soul... They have TONS of scents...

http://www.cleanseyoursoul.com/store/

The scents are soooo good and so strong and they have sooo many. Oh and their bath butters are to die for!!!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree with the above poster.  I have heard nothing but amazing things about Fantasy Bath.  As I understand it, they are bigger bombs than what LUSH offers and they are more moisturizing.  

I agree with you about LUSH's pricing, it's too steep and the pricing seem to be going up.  I'm not willing to pay $7 or $8 for a bubble bar or bath bomb or $11 or $15 for 1/4lb of soap.  No thanks.  I love their scents but it's just too much.


----------



## Dani (Dec 22, 2007)

I cut LUSH bombs into pieces.  You don't need a whole one for one bath


----------

